# garage floor epoxy



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

We've been doin a ton of the garage floor epoxies. 30% waterborne(not the best but it works),100% solids,light flake,heavy flake,quartz
Allot of these floors have existing coats that are failing. Usually something the HO put down themselves or an inexperienced painter.
When we go to these projects to evaluate what needs to be done I am surprised at how many other contractors will tell them they can put a solvent based,or any product for that matter, right over a coating that is peeling up.
We then have to educate them as to what steps are necessary to get a good floor.
More often then not we diamond grind to get a good profile for the epoxy to bite to.
Our preferred system is Increte 100% solids solvent based,heavy flake with a solvent based urethane top coat


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Looks great. We do a bunch also but not waterborne, we used solvent based Corotech line. We had a couple like you described old failing paint some one else said they could go right over, you can if you want it to fail again. Prep is key. We have done a lot of custom color floors and custom color flakes so the flaking is a med-light. I do really enjoy doing these and wish we had 30-40 a year to do.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

We offer a good better best. Waterborne being the bottom of the line but if you put a urethane top coat on you'll get some years out of it


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Looking good Aaron. We are doing another this week, new construction so no removing failed coatings. We clean and do a diamond scuff, hs epoxy and urethane top most of the time.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Holly molly that grinder looks bad arse!


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

Ya that's the biggest grinder I've ever seen. What kind of diamond does that use (stone Dymacerts)? I'm going to try a shot blaster on my next one. Shot blast or CSP 3 is supposed to be the best prep.


----------

